#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook Macro to send recurring emails

## Shanthuday

Hi,

can we schedule a recurring email in outlook with the help of macro? i have code which will send an email when we run it manually, but i wanted to send the recurring email, may be last working day of a week or a month.

Any help is really appreciated!


Thanks,
Uday kumar

----------

